# Beautiful Blue Marlin Released



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

http://youtu.be/3dVQNZJaKb8





 
My good friend Rob Allende fished off of Venice LA last weekend in search of yellowfin tuna. On the way to the Elf rig in some really nice blue water he put out a trolling spread and the man in the blue showed up and engulfed a Joe Yee lure. It was a long video - this is the release only. Shows a nice healthy fish with some really cool side shots. They estimated it to way 350#s. 

He reports the water off Louisiana is blue blue blue. 

Matt Condon
Galati Yacht Sales


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Very beautiful fish. I'm glad that it was a catch and release. He needs to make a lot more like him to give me an opportunity to catch one. :thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool, no go pull one up against the Reg!  I soo envy you guys living on or near the coast!!


----------



## Skillet (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the video. 5-6ft seas this week and I'm off! Here you go posting something like this!


----------

